# Imprimante usb/freebox v5/wifi=Partage



## silverkingz design (17 Décembre 2006)

Salut,
désolé j'ai eu beau chercher, je l'ai peut être mal fait...mais je n'ai pas trouvé !

j'ai une freebox v5 et une imprimante CLP-300 laser usb.
Je souhaiterai que mon imac g5, un ibook g4 et un powerbook soient en capacité d'imprimer via le wifi sur cette imprimante.
Tout est équipé wifi, la freebox est activée aussi et elle est en mode routeur.

Peux-t-on raccorder l'imprimante au port usb de la freebox, pour que cette derniere la partage, et ce, sans avoir besoin qu'un des macs reste allumé (serveur)?

si cette option n'ait pas possible, y'en-a-t-il une autre?

merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Zyrol (18 Décembre 2006)

Ce n'est pas possible de raccorder une imprimante au port USB d'une freebox v5.

Plusieurs solution s'offre à toi : 

 - brancher l'imprimante un un des ordis puis la partager, mais je pense que si tu poses cette question, c'est que tu veux un partage total.

 - acheter un serveur d'impression soit wifi, soit Ethernet. dans les 2 cas, tu branches ton imprimante à ce boitier, et le boitier est connecté par wifi ou par ethernet selon le modele.

Serveur d'impression Ethernet

Serveur d'impression Wifi

Tu as aussi la solution (plus cher, mais plus de fonctions) d'acheter une borne airport express d'Apple. elle dispose d'un serveur d'impression wifi et aussi de la fonction AirTunes qui te permet de diffuser de la musique en wifi vers la borne à qui tu branches des Haut parleurs.

A toi de voir... Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## silverkingz design (9 Janvier 2007)

merci à toi pour ces réponses,
j'aiune borne airport express, et je me demandais justement, si déjà elle ne pouvait pas me servir de relais car j'ai du mal à capter partout chez moi.

elle repondrait peut être à 2 de mes soucis?


----------



## Zyrol (9 Janvier 2007)

je crois qu'il y a un probleme pour faire &#231;a, car le freebox V5 ne g&#232;re pas le WDS (extension de reseau wifi)

Par contre tu peux connecter par cable ethernet la borne &#224; la freebox, et brancher l'imprimante sur la borne. J'ai crois&#233; un post d&#233;taillant cette manoeuvre recement.

J'attends le freebox V5 depuis 1 mois pour me lancer dans ce genre de bidouille... mais en renouvellement de freebox, le changement est un peu long...


----------



## silverkingz design (10 Janvier 2007)

bah c'est ce que j'ai fait pour l'imprimante...
pour le changement de freebox, moi ca a moins moins de 10 jours.


----------



## Jacou (12 Janvier 2007)

Salut, 
je prends au vol cette discussion,

J'a pas trouv&#233; ton post, tu peux me l'indiquer svp kayak ?

Sinon, j'ai branch&#233; ma borne airport extreme en ethernet sur ma freeox HD, tout fonctionne sauf que du coup j'ai un r&#233;sau freebox et un r&#233;sau d&#233;livr&#233; par la borne.
Mais bon jusque l&#224; tout va bien , tout les ordis (mac et pc) voient bien les deux r&#233;seaux.

Mon imprimante usb est brancher sur la borne et l&#224;...ca se g&#226;te !
Pour imprimer, je suis oblig&#233; d&#234;tre sur le r&#233;seau de la borne et seul le mac est capable de voir l'imprimante, pas le pc.
Ce qui m'arrangerai serai de liberer ma borne pour la rendre mobile (quand je suis en d&#233;placement pour g&#233;n&#233;rer un r&#233;seau l&#224; o&#249; je suis); puis de brancher l'imprimante sur la freebox et pouvoir lancer des taches d'impressions en wi-fi du mac ou du pc.
Ou &#224; d&#233;faut, garder la m&#234;me config mais pouvoir lancer les taches depuis le mac ou le pc...

As-tu la soluce dans ton post...?
Si ou cela m'interesse au plus haut point lol

Sinon, je vous souahite quand m&#234;me &#224; tous une excellente ann&#233;e 2007
et plein d'iPhone ;-)

Bien @ vous





Zyrol a dit:


> je crois qu'il y a un probleme pour faire &#231;a, car le freebox V5 ne
> g&#232;re pas le WDS (extension de reseau wifi)
> 
> Par contre tu peux connecter par cable ethernet la borne &#224; la freebox, et brancher l'imprimante sur la borne. J'ai crois&#233; un post d&#233;taillant cette manoeuvre recement.
> ...


----------



## Dramis (12 Janvier 2007)

Le plus simple est de t'équiper avec la nouvelle borne airpot extreme.  Il te suffit de désactiver le wifi et le router de la freebox et de tout brancher dessus.

Ce n'est pas très économique par contre.


----------



## Zyrol (13 Janvier 2007)

Jacou a dit:


> Salut,
> je prends au vol cette discussion,
> 
> J'a pas trouvé ton post, tu peux me l'indiquer svp kayak ?
> ...



Dans ton cas : (avec la possibilité de brancher la borne en ethernet à la freebox) tu peux desactiver le mode routeur de la freebox, et laisser cette tache (routeur) à ta borne airport, ça te permettra d'avoir qu'un seul reseau et tu pourras imprimer plus facilement.
C'est actuellement ma config chez moi.


----------



## Rizo (22 Janvier 2007)

Je prends moi aussi la discussion au vol.

J'ai une freebox V5 avec la freebox HD.

Par contre la solution de Zyrol me plaît, mais la freebox HD pourra elle encore fonctionner un wifi via le réseau créé par la borne AirPort. Il me semble que non.

A ce moment là il faut laisser les 2 mais c'est le bordel...


Sinon, la borne AirPort Express, peut elle sur connecter au réseau d'une freebox?


----------



## fpoil (22 Janvier 2007)

rizo a dit:


> J
> Par contre la solution de Zyrol me plaît, mais la freebox HD pourra elle encore fonctionner un wifi via le réseau créé par la borne AirPort. Il me semble que non.
> 
> A ce moment là il faut laisser les 2 mais c'est le bordel...
> ...



en ethernet sans pb (pas en wifi toujours ce pb de WDS), il suffit de désactiver les fonctions routeur de la borne (décocher la distribution des adresses), c'est la freebox qui joue le rôle de routeur-wifi

c'est ce que j'ai fait (bon il vrai que chez moi, je  n'ai pas activé le wifi de la freebox car pas d'utilité)

maintenant c'est vrai qu'il ya un cas particulier :

la freebox au wifi activée mais pas la fonction routeur connectée en ethernet à une borne activée en routeur : là j'avoue je ne sais pas comment réagit le boitier HD,

mais d'après mes lectures, j'ai l'impression que le boitier HD et le boitier modem communique en wifi mais sur un réseau à part


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2008)

Au cas où cete nouvelle serait passé inaperçue...
Je pense que cela peut vous intéresser

_Edit: quelques petits problèmes à comprendre comment l'activer mais bon on va y arriver ? _


----------



## Zyrol (22 Janvier 2008)

bah, depuis j'ai fait une expérience intéressante...

Actuellement, j'ai une borne airport express connecté à ma freebox v5 en... wifi.

La borne partage une imprimante (Brother HL-2030), gère Airtunes, tout ça avec une seul et même réseau.

Pour ça je n'ai pas mis l'express en WDS, mais en mode : "Accéder à un réseau sans fil"
Mon réseau ressemble donc à ça : 





et voici quelque copies d'écran de l'admin de la borne express : 





Et


----------



## kaos (15 Mai 2008)

http://www.freenews.fr/nat/5548-services-la-freebox-devient-serveur-d-impression.html


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2008)

c'est ce qu'expliquait Zyrol un peu plus haut 
Ca fonctionne très bien


----------



## Poucks (30 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

Tout d'abord désolé pour le déterrage mais bon je n'allais créer un autre sujet alors qu'il y en a déjà un d'existant (preuve que j'ai cherché des solutions à mon problème !  ).

Voilà mon soucis, j'ai une freebox V5 sur laquelle est branché une imprimante (Epson DX 7450) via un cable USB.
J'ai réussi à imprimer des documents depuis mon PC fixe (relier par un cable ethernet à la freebox) mais je n'y arrive pas depuis mon nouveau Macbook (et oui je suis nouveau sur mac depuis 4 jours donc je ne maitrise pas encore trés bien la bête!).

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer la marche à suivre pour que ça marche ?? (Macbook connecté en Wifi à la freebox et freebox activé en mode routeur déjà). 

Je remercie par avance la bonne âme charitable qui pourra m'éclairer,

Poucks.


----------



## Poucks (2 Novembre 2008)

Personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2008)

Zyrol donnait la solution, qui fonctionne nickel chez moi, ici. L'intervention est en milieu de page 
_Préférences Système> Imprimantes et Fax_ >"Ajouter une imprimante / "+"

Pour ce qui est du driver, à choisir lors du paramétrage de l'imprimante, soit il est déjà dans le mac soit tu dois avoir l'installeur sur un CD fourni avec l'imprimante&#8230;


----------

